

Traffic Server Proposal - lpgauth
http://wiki.apache.org/incubator/TrafficServerProposal

======
es3754
Wonder how this will compare to Nginx speed-wise...

------
pantsd
I could really go for a sane caching load balancer. My experience with stuff
like pound,squid and nginx so far leaves much to be desired (and chaining them
isn't exactly desirable either). Why do they have default maximum url lengths
less than IE that can only be fixed with a recompile, its madness I tell you
:p

~~~
forkqueue
Might want to try Varnish ( <http://varnish.projects.linpro.no/> ), which has
seriously impressed me with both its performance and flexibility.

I'm really interested to see how TrafficServer stacks up compared to Varnish.

------
matrix
The proposal is a bit light on details - does anyone know if this has
multilayer switch capabilities?

My kingdom for an open source layer 7 switch...

~~~
sp332
Does L7 count? <http://l7-filter.sourceforge.net/README>

------
Travis
From my understanding, this is kind of a squid / load balancer in one? Or is
it really just Yahoo's version of squid?

~~~
sstrudeau
Travis, yeah my impression is similar -- a reverse proxy cache (e.g., Squid or
Varnish) plus a light weight layer 7 load balancer (which is how I tend to use
nginx)

------
skorgu
I'd love to see a comparison with varnish which has extremely similar aims.

~~~
skorgu
I don't understand why this comment was downvoted?

